# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  my baby rat snake named checkers :3

## Riokeshen

http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/r...1/DSC00115.jpg

http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/r...1/DSC00060.jpg

http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/r...1/DSC00056.jpg

http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/r...1/DSC00059.jpg

5 have no clue if it's male or female yet....but this is a baby Black Rat Snake I think....

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Cute snake! So tiny! Could you post a pic of your turtle?

----------


## Mindibun

When I read his name the jingle for the fast food chain Checkers popped into my head: "You gotta eat! Ch-ch-ch-ch-Checkers!"

----------


## tweets_4611

This is most likely from a severe lack of knowledge, but he looks an awful lot like a corn snake to me... Now I haven't ever had either a corn or a rat snake, so I can't actually tell, but do rats always look that similar to corns?

No matter what, he is a cute little guy! ^_^

----------


## Pandora

Didn't your last two snakes die and one of them had a "scale disease"? Is it really a good idea for you to be keeping another snake if you couldn't afford to properly take care of the other two?

----------


## Riokeshen

> Didn't your last two snakes die and one of them had a "scale disease"? Is it really a good idea for you to be keeping another snake if you couldn't afford to properly take care of the other two?


we bought a bunch of new tanks,hides,food...etc I convinced my mom in letting me have another shot at owning these.so I now take care of 3 snakes
we are getting 2 new BPs plus this little one we have~

----------


## ShinRai

interesting name o.o very odd *cough* any ways it's a pretty snake

----------


## ohyeahnow

I do not know what type of rat snake it is, but I do know that a juvenile black rat snake looks a lot like the picture.

----------


## ShinRai

so Hatchlings don't look like that? hmm Interesting though I don't really like Rat snakes that much.

----------


## Thor26

very cool i love black rat snakes hold him ALOT when he gets 6 feet you dont want him to be nippy

----------


## MonitorLove

> very cool i love black rat snakes hold him ALOT when he gets 6 feet you dont want him to be nippy


They get _six feet_? Oh my. I brought one home the day before yesterday, a much bigger, adultish version. 

The up side is that I have plenty of room for him and his six-foot-ness  :Very Happy:

----------


## ohyeahnow

I caught one over six feet near the blue ridge parkway when I was a teenager. Except for being bitten by a retic, I never had a nastier bite. Grabed him about and too far back from his head and he started chomping lol

----------


## fergie

Very nice wee Rat Snake  :Very Happy:  Love the head markings!

----------


## Thor26

6 feet is average my uncle had an evil monstrous 8 footer that passed away in '99 awesome snakes handle them as much as possible to keep them calm cause they are fast as hell. good luck with him = ]

----------

